# * Opinions on Lab Results Please. *



## Blessed (Nov 2, 2010)

Good Morning all,

We expected a slew of problems when my lab work came back, but surprisingly most was normal. The only thing considered out of a "normal" range was my progesterone. My thyroid was in the "normal" range but on the low side of it.

-- Results --
T3 Uptake - 26.7 || Normal Range - 24.3 - 39
FREE T4 - 0.99 || Normal Range - 0.93 - 1.70
TSH - 1.8 || Normal Range - 0.3 - 4.2
----------------------------------------------------------
The only thing she mentioned is that my T3 is on the low side of what is considered normal, and while in the "normal" range my "symptoms were compelling". She said she treats the patient not the lab, which is wonderful.

She started me off on 30 of Armour, along with thyroid vitamins, progesterone cream and vitamins for my hair (its falling out in clumps). I have added adrenal support vitamins as well. My problem is I dont feel any better. She said after a week to call her and let her know because I should feel something. She upped my thyroid meds to 60 after the first week. Its been another week ( 2 1/2 weeks all together) and I still feel awful.

Am I jumping the gun? How long does this take to start feeling better? My sister was put on 15mg of amour and started feeling better within 3 days. I know everyone is different but im beginning to wonder if maybe it isnt my thyroid that is causing all my problems. I match all the symptoms of Hypothyroid and adrenal fatigue, but since my labs werent that far off and im not feeling better im beginning to wonder.

What do you all think of my labs? Should I be feeling at least a little better by now?

Thank you all for your support!
- Blessed -


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Blessed said:


> Good Morning all,
> 
> We expected a slew of problems when my lab work came back, but surprisingly most was normal. The only thing considered out of a "normal" range was my progesterone. My thyroid was in the "normal" range but on the low side of it.
> 
> ...


Your FREE T4 is very low so that is a sign. I don't get why she ran a T3 uptake.

T3 Resin Uptake or Thyroid Uptake. (T3RU) This is a test that confuses doctors, nurses, and patients. First, this is not a thyroid test, but a test on the proteins that carry thyroid around in your blood stream. Not only that, a high test number may indicate a low level of the protein! The method of reporting varies from lab to lab. The proper use of the test is to compute the free thyroxine index.

You may wish to read up on thyroid tests here:
http://www.amarillomed.com/howto/#Thyroid

To really get to the bottom of it, your doc should be running antibodies' tests also.

With the Armour (presuming it's the real thing and not a generic), it takes about 8 weeks to start feeling something and labs should be done at that point and every 8 weeks thereafter until the med is titrated to where the patient feels well.

If you are consuming soy, iron or calcium, that could interfere with your Armour. Soy should be eliminated as it is goitrogenic and iron or calcium taken 4 to 5 hours away from your Armour.

What vitamins are you taking? Some of these things do interfere w/ the thyroid medicine.

Suggested tests......

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/unders...s/thyroid.html

Welcome to the board!!! Make yourself comfy!


----------



## Blessed (Nov 2, 2010)

Thank you so much for the information.

She did run a Thyroid Antibody Group. Thyroid Peroxidase AB ( <10) and a Thyroglobulin AB (<20). It all looked normal.

I actually take my thyroid medication at night. This way nothing interferes with it. Its too hard to take it in the morning and avoid all those things you naturally find in most foods. I had read a study that showed good results from it so I decided to try it.

I really should be more patient. Im just so tired of feeling this way and reading how many people felt better so soon, including my sister, made me worried that this isnt really my problem. Im worried something more is going on here and my Dr isnt looking at it. I hope this is all that is wrong with me, but I have this awful feeling its something more.

Im going to read those sites you gave me. I really appreciate the information. I know I have allot to learn.

Thanks again!
-Blessed-


----------

